# Using Indian Electrical Appliances in Australia



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I am planning to get some Electrical Appliances like- Electrical Cooker, Grinder and a Mixer from India. I just checked the specifications of the Electrical Cooker and it shows '220V'. I think the other appliances should also show the same. 
Australia requires appliances to be of 230V- 240V specification. 

Question is whether the Indian Electrical Appliances will work without any fuss in Australia.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes they will work without any problem, all you need is a convertor for the plug. It is available at a few Indian shops or at other stores but best would be for you to carry a few with you if you do not want last minute running. Do not buy the samsonite ones, they are trash, we got swiss army/military (whatever ) ones, cheap and the best. i think cost 350 INR. here they are available for 5 bus I think..

grinder-a must, pressure cooker- a must (we got the gas ones and most of my cooking is done in it) and get a few gaskets, whistles etc as well, Woks should be flat base.


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
I am planning on the things to carry with me to Australia....based on the above post, you said that grinder is must.....Query: Is grinder costlier in Australia?

Basically, I am not sure what all things to bring and what not due to the weight limit in airlines....

If you / anyone can suggest what is essential and beneficial to bring from India and what not then it would help me a lot.....

Thanks,

VNA


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Yes they will work without any problem, all you need is a convertor for the plug. It is available at a few Indian shops or at other stores but best would be for you to carry a few with you if you do not want last minute running. Do not buy the samsonite ones, they are trash, we got swiss army/military (whatever ) ones, cheap and the best. i think cost 350 INR. here they are available for 5 bus I think..
> 
> grinder-a must, pressure cooker- a must (we got the gas ones and most of my cooking is done in it) and get a few gaskets, whistles etc as well, Woks should be flat base.


Hi Anj...so Australia has 2 pin or 3 pin ..which one should I buy? Also is bringing a grinder worth? I am just concerned because of its weight we have to heavily compromise on other stuffs.


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Anj...so Australia has 2 pin or 3 pin ..which one should I buy? Also is bringing a grinder worth? I am just concerned because of its weight we have to heavily compromise on other stuffs.


Both two and three-pin connectors will work with adapters. The two-pin will obviously not ground the appliance, which is what the third pin does. Also the connectors aren't round, they're slim tab-like protrusions, similar (but not the same) to the ones used in the USA. See this - Plug photo; Socket photo


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it depends if you grind your own spices or get ready ones from the market but for Indian cooking grinder is a must. the grinders here are expensive yes and not that good in quality. the ones that are very good quality are cafe range that start from 300 bux. I sent my food processor in unaccompanied baggae but it was an old one (my fault) which started giving me problems 6 months after we came. I shoudl have purchased a new one, my bad. I am now looking at buying a coffee adn spice grinder but not getting a good one. Just purchased a food processor for 150 bux, not the best in quality (philips) but is working for now, hope it lasts for a while ..

We got only the basics in our check in luggage, the rest came as unaccompanied baggage. pack your stuff and ask someone to send it in a few days/weeks once you have an address here through Indian post. Good thing about Indian post is they deliver at your door step, no custom clearance charges, no pick up. Pick up applies only if the box is very heavy (try to keep it maximum to 12 kgs per box) or if you were not available when they came to deliver. My dad often sends stuff, takes 10-12 days and comes in one piece


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> it depends if you grind your own spices or get ready ones from the market but for Indian cooking grinder is a must. the grinders here are expensive yes and not that good in quality. the ones that are very good quality are cafe range that start from 300 bux. I sent my food processor in unaccompanied baggae but it was an old one (my fault) which started giving me problems 6 months after we came. I shoudl have purchased a new one, my bad. I am now looking at buying a coffee adn spice grinder but not getting a good one. Just purchased a food processor for 150 bux, not the best in quality (philips) but is working for now, hope it lasts for a while ..
> 
> We got only the basics in our check in luggage, the rest came as unaccompanied baggage. pack your stuff and ask someone to send it in a few days/weeks once you have an address here through Indian post. Good thing about Indian post is they deliver at your door step, no custom clearance charges, no pick up. Pick up applies only if the box is very heavy (try to keep it maximum to 12 kgs per box) or if you were not available when they came to deliver. My dad often sends stuff, takes 10-12 days and comes in one piece


Thanks for the information. It is really helpful. Which postal service you used / is good to send additional baggage?

-VNA


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> it depends if you grind your own spices or get ready ones from the market but for Indian cooking grinder is a must. the grinders here are expensive yes and not that good in quality. the ones that are very good quality are cafe range that start from 300 bux. I sent my food processor in unaccompanied baggae but it was an old one (my fault) which started giving me problems 6 months after we came. I shoudl have purchased a new one, my bad. I am now looking at buying a coffee adn spice grinder but not getting a good one. Just purchased a food processor for 150 bux, not the best in quality (philips) but is working for now, hope it lasts for a while ..
> 
> We got only the basics in our check in luggage, the rest came as unaccompanied baggage. pack your stuff and ask someone to send it in a few days/weeks once you have an address here through Indian post. Good thing about Indian post is they deliver at your door step, no custom clearance charges, no pick up. Pick up applies only if the box is very heavy (try to keep it maximum to 12 kgs per box) or if you were not available when they came to deliver. My dad often sends stuff, takes 10-12 days and comes in one piece


Thank you for the information. Unaccompanied baggage seems to be a good option.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

unaccompanied is not postal.. postal is Indian post. Unaccomapnied baggage is sent by agents on your behalf, call the airline you are going in, they will give you the number of a few agents in your city or google


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,
Anyone can suggest as normal phone (non-android) that we use in India will work in Australia. As I know that we need some specific type of phone if we go to US (tri band or so). so is there any such thing for Aus?

I have W299 Samsung dual sim phone bought in 2010 which has basic features and so wanted to check if this works or I need to buy new.......

Thanks,

VNA


----------

